# Head'in for tall timber



## catcapper

Got a call from a rancher but didn't get out real early since I was on Predatortalk.com. Seems he has a lion kill'in some of his critters and doesn't want him around anymore.

After check'in out the area for about an hour, I finally lined out on his trail and headed up into the trees. It was a hard trail to follow---and since I was in the timber, I figured I'd use my homemade lion whistle every few hundred yards (Steve-"Rainshadow1" would have been proud.lol) to see if I could locate him if he wasn't far off.

The trail faded out in the pine needles (lions are hard enough to track in dirt or sand let along those grass and needle areas) but I figured he headed down hill and across a park. There wasn't anyway I was gonna get to the other side of that park without being spotted if he was layed up there, so I took a stand on my side in some brush and gave a few toots on the dead sheep call.

Off to my left I heard something comm'in.

This guy showed up want'in mutton for lunch. I called him on in the rest of the way to around 15 feet before he caught my wind. He headed for tall timber so fast that my crappy camera could hardly catch him.lol.

















I put a bit of repellent out on the ranch. If that doesn't have that lion change his evil ways I guess I'll have to kill him.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I feel stupid... what are we looking at there, a bear?


----------



## catcapper

Doesn't it seem to look like one?


----------



## youngdon

Yep. It's a crappy bear.


----------



## catcapper

I think the bear is O.K.---its my good (only) camera.lol.


----------



## youngdon

Oh I meant no disrespect to the bear !!


----------



## On a call

Yepp looks like a bear to me. Tracking a lion, I am proud to know you Dave. How do you act when you tree em ?


----------



## catcapper

Oh---everyone knows where your disrespect was directed









Brian---I haven't put a lion in a tree in a few years---I'm old and tired---I just kill'em on the ground anymore.


----------



## El Gato Loco

catcapper said:


> Doesn't it seem to look like one?


No, it actually looks like a wolf to me and that's just me being nice.







It could be a goldfish for all I know.


----------



## catcapper

You and Don---always pick'in on my camera---at least Rick is usally kind'a nice to me.


----------



## ebbs

catcapper said:


> You and Don---always pick'in on my camera---at least Rick is usally kind'a nice to me.


I'm impressed you were ready with the camera to get him! Sounds like an exciting morning.


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> You and Don---always pick'in on my camera---at least Rick is usally kind'a nice to me.


 Too small for a Wolf, its gets the old ticker going when you tree a cat ( no offense Catcapper ) , bang on the tree with a branch and watch them come down and jump over top of you-- where you can reach out and touch them. Cat do you still use the old knife in the mouth trick for cat's?


----------



## ReidRH

OH Lawdy I thought we were over the Camera Trick LOL!! I Love haveing wild animals up close but 15 ft is inside my comfort zone!!


----------



## bones44

Sounds like a real rush to be that close cat !! Good luck on the lion.


----------



## Mattuk

Chris Miller said:


> No, it actually looks like a wolf to me and that's just me being nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be a goldfish for all I know.












Interesting morning Cat to say the least.


----------



## On a call

I would like make sure you noticed I did not mention anything about etch-n-skecth.

Like Rick, I wondered how you reacted when they were treed. Did you bay, yelp, chop ? Never thought about hitting the tree with a stick to continue the run. How fun it sounds.

ps...old and tired ??? You are just a young whipper snapper.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Man thats wild! At 15ft it would have winded me all right! It would have smelled urine!


----------



## youngdon

LOL:roflmao:


----------



## hassell

Jeez you guys, a cat jumps over your head by a few feet-- nothing to be scared about-- besides its a lot more scared then you should be!!! Just wants to get out of Dodge.


----------



## On a call

Yeah outta dodge alright. All I am saying is if ya find yourself with one cornered it might be a good idea to send in the possie.


----------



## youngdon

I think I'd be backing off a bit if he was cornered, as I carry something more potent than a straw and peas.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

hassell said:


> Jeez you guys, a cat jumps over your head by a few feet-- nothing to be scared about-- besides its a lot more scared then you should be!!! Just wants to get out of Dodge.


Get out of Dodge my a$$!!! Ive seen where THE RED FERN GROWS!









Besides its bears, cougars, and now wolves that are killing and eating people. At least they are mostly eating hippies and Sierra club members and usually not hunters, but nonetheless!


----------



## ReidRH

Urine and Mine Too!! DM


----------



## hassell

destructive_mechanic said:


> Get out of Dodge my a$$!!! Ive seen where THE RED FERN GROWS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides its bears, cougars, and now wolves that are killing and eating people. At least they are mostly eating hippies and Sierra club members and usually not hunters, but nonetheless!


 HA!! If only we could train them to eat those types!!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

hassell said:


> HA!! If only we could train them to eat those types!!


Hahahaha, then it would be worth it to let the population get out of control for a while!!! Thin out the REAL nuisances before we bring the predation back down to an acceptable amount! Hahahaha


----------



## hassell

destructive_mechanic said:


> Hahahaha, then it would be worth it to let the population get out of control for a while!!! Thin out the REAL nuisances before we bring the predation back down to an acceptable amount! Hahahaha


 When the big cats were at their peak and you had dogs, it was nothing to chase and tree 25 of them on a weekend, needless to say our Mule deer population was pretty well wiped out in those areas.


----------



## Mattuk

25 a weekend holy moley! What sort of size Rick?


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> 25 a weekend holy moley! What sort of size Rick?


 I would say probably 100- 125 average. One guy that has dogs treed 36 on a weekend, their numbers are way down now plus that was quite a few years ago, their food source went down and so did they. In Feb. they have a chase only season, I can't imagine treeing that many as I went once and was completely wore out by the end of the day.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Wow, that sounds awesome. That means there were more cats up there then there are raccoons down here! Thats insane.


----------



## hassell

destructive_mechanic said:


> Wow, that sounds awesome. That means there were more cats up there then there are raccoons down here! Thats insane.


 I don't know about that as we have raccoons all over, at the coast I know some neighbor hoods that are over run with raccoons.


----------



## Mattuk

hassell said:


> I would say probably 100- 125 average. One guy that has dogs treed 36 on a weekend, their numbers are way down now plus that was quite a few years ago, their food source went down and so did they. In Feb. they have a chase only season, I can't imagine treeing that many as I went once and was completely wore out by the end of the day.


My word thats a lot. How easy or difficult would it be to stalk them without the dogs?


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> My word thats a lot. How easy or difficult would it be to stalk them without the dogs?


 You'd probably have to toss the suit and tie as the hunting terrain is pretty rugged, cut some tracks in the snow and set up your caller.


----------



## Mattuk

hassell said:


> You'd probably have to toss the suit and tie as the hunting terrain is pretty rugged, cut some tracks in the snow and set up your caller.


Haha very funny. As I've said I'd be heading to Cabela's as soon as I got there! That would be fun!


----------



## youngdon

You'd look pretty smart in their fine gun room dressed like that though. They may just hire you.


----------



## Mattuk

I could understand that!


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> Haha very funny. As I've said I'd be heading to Cabela's as soon as I got there! That would be fun!


 If there was snow on the ground I'd be heading to the builders for some painters coveralls as there around 5 or 6 bucks which is a lot cheaper then Cabela's -- besides you could still have the black tie on - might look good on that white background!!HA!!


----------



## On a call

Is that a bow tie ?


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Is that a bow tie ?


No Brian its not, thats just for when I'm playing Bond!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Goodlife... Mathew Goodlife.... NAH, thats more Austin Powers sounding than James Bond...hahaha


----------



## Mattuk

Thats because of your yanky voice!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Hahaha, maybe its the southern drawl...


----------



## Mattuk

No my surname is a crap one!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Not at all man, if I ever find myself single again and dont want chicks to know my real name, I will probably use yours...hahahahahaha


----------



## Mattuk

I wouldn't as you've got to be bloody good looking to pull that off!

Only joking!


----------



## youngdon

HAHAHAHAHAHA Good one Matt ! LOL


----------



## destructive_mechanic

HAhaha... or have one hell of an English accent...









Did Cat ever get his cat? I want to see some pics!


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA Good one Matt ! LOL


There's no need to be like that.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Catcapper hasnt commented in a while... I hope that cat didnt get HIM!!!


----------



## youngdon

I think the Cat is still working out of town. He'll be back....Thats why we call him catcapper not catkibble.


----------



## On a call

Catkibble...hmmm that has a ring to it.


----------



## catcapper

The repellent has kept him out so far. I don't want to have to kill him :gunshooting:till fall when his hide primes up. I'm sure he'll still be hang'in around when cooler weather gets here.


----------



## youngdon

What do you use for repellent Cat.


----------



## On a call

And then the chase will be on.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Thats awesome man, keep us posted!


----------



## catcapper

Don---I use a mix of white vinegar and a product called big orange. The big orange is used as a cleaner for heavy equipment and will burn your skin if not deluded. It works on small pussycats or large pussycats.

I make a crude map of the locations where I put the repellent so later on I can apply more if needed in the same area, or go in and spray the repellent site with baking soda and water and the repellent scent will be removed---its great stuff.

Later on this fall, I'll remove the repellent from the site and you know who will probaly show up. The best part is---I won't need a lion permit on this one.


----------



## Mattuk

catcapper said:


> The best part is---I won't need a lion permit on this one.


How come Dave?


----------



## youngdon

Thanks for the recipe Dave is that a 50/50 mix ?


----------



## catcapper

Don---65-75% vinegar, 25 orange. The WV is what breaks down the BG. But who knows---It might just be the vinsgar, or it might be the strong citric smell. I got this mix from an old trapper that was miss'in a thumb and two fingers (he must have been us'in some good #5's for beaver.lol.)when I was 12. I updated the citric acid part, but it sure works

Matt--- ADC---Animal Damage Control. It will quite the feud though---the DOW will want to claim the hide for free that I worked for.


----------



## On a call

Dave...can the land owner lay claim to the hide and hand it over to you ?


----------



## catcapper

NO!!!!!!! DOW rules the roost most of the time.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Mathew 22:26-27 "The New Brucker revised version"

And he saith unto them, "Whose _is_ this cat pelt?"

They say unto him, "DOW's". Then saith he unto them, "Render therefore unto DOW the things which are DOW's; and unto Catcapper the things that are Catcapper's."

1 Timothy 5:18 ( The New Brucker Revised Version)
For the scripture saith , "Thou shalt not muzzle the ox that treadeth out the corn . And, just as the labourer is worthy of his reward so is the trapper deserving of his pelt."


----------



## Antlerz22

catcapper said:


> Don---65-75% vinegar, 25 orange. The WV is what breaks down the BG. But who knows---It might just be the vinsgar, or it might be the strong citric smell. I got this mix from an old trapper that was miss'in a thumb and two fingers (he must have been us'in some good #5's for beaver.lol.)when I was 12. I updated the citric acid part, but it sure works
> 
> Matt--- ADC---Animal Damage Control. It will quite the feud though---the DOW will want to claim the hide for free that I worked for.


 If they do then make sure its really religious then--ie HOLE-Y


----------



## On a call

destructive_mechanic said:


> Mathew 22:26-27 "The New Brucker revised version"
> 
> And he saith unto them, "Whose _is_ this cat pelt?"
> 
> They say unto him, "DOW's". Then saith he unto them, "Render therefore unto DOW the things which are DOW's; and unto Catcapper the things that are Catcapper's."
> 
> 1 Timothy 5:18 ( The New Brucker Revised Version)
> For the scripture saith , "Thou shalt not muzzle the ox that treadeth out the corn . And, just as the labourer is worthy of his reward so is the trapper deserving of his pelt."


I like this.

Perhaps you could quote it to the DOW officer. What do they do with all those pelts anyhow ???


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Cat I not gonna be like the rest of these guys!!!! I reconized Ole Fuzzy Wuzzy right off the bat. Even without my glasses on !!!


----------



## youngdon

Thanks for the clarification Dave, I will put that in the vault for possible future use. I know we have some cats around the area where our cabin is located. I may not have Big orange but there is a citrus degreaser I've seen for sale at the parts store.


----------



## catcapper

That should work Don.

Hey---DM's comm'in back home---he seem like a strange, strange person---He'll fit right in with our family.lol.


----------



## youngdon

I agree Cat, I think he's odd enough.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Thanks for the clarification Dave, I will put that in the vault for possible future use. I know we have some cats around the area where our cabin is located. I may not have Big orange but there is a citrus degreaser I've seen for sale at the parts store.


Any chance of a tag Don?


----------



## destructive_mechanic

catcapper said:


> That should work Don.
> 
> Hey---DM's comm'in back home---he seem like a strange, strange person---He'll fit right in with our family.lol.


lol... too much free time here...


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> Any chance of a tag Don?


I can buy a lion tag over the counter, bobcats can be taken with a general hunting license. I bought a lion tag last year to take out a problem lion at a friends ranch and then he had a guy offer him money to hunt it. I don't play that way. We are not supposed to hunt in the area right around the cabin as we do have neighbors within gun range.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats a shame.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah I think so too.... I keep trying to get them to move. LOL


----------

